# The Elusive "Kasuri" SBGJ 225, Asia LE 250pcs



## tunadubby

Dear Members,

At around the same time the "Peacock" (SBGJ227) hit the press, there was in fact another more secretive release, exclusive to retailers in Asia: the "Kasuri"SBGJ225.









This version houses a deep yet vibrant blue dial, with a interesting pattern that takes inspiration from the traditional Japanese weaving technique called "Kasuri". The resulting fabrics look something like this (unknown photo credit)








Until recently, very few live shots of the SBGJ225 had been available. The photos in this post are taken by Clemiko (I am not affiliated with them, just giving credit to them for the photograph) that shows just how beautiful this dial is.









Just wanted to spread the word on this beautiful release, as there seems to be very little coverage of this piece on the interwebs.


----------



## dayandnight

Wow the live pic does give this watch life.. I'm intrigued now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

I really like it. But can't really justify going after it with the same movement, case, and bracelet as a watch I already have that's one of my favorites. Enjoy the hunt and best of luck avoiding the "watch scalpers" in Asia, very beautiful and unique piece with an extra touch of classy Japanese charm!


----------



## tunadubby

bluedialer said:


> I really like it. But can't really justify going after it with the same movement, case, and bracelet as a watch I already have that's one of my favorites. Enjoy the hunt and best of luck avoiding the "watch scalpers" in Asia, very beautiful and unique piece with an extra touch of classy Japanese charm!


Most definitely. This will be my first GS, and my only GMT. However, down the line if they release another tempting dial, then I might fight the same battle then. Yes, hopefully I won't get scalped!!


----------



## tunadubby

dayandnight said:


> Wow the live pic does give this watch life.. I'm intrigued now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so too! Was worried from stock photo that the texture might appear flat. But from these live shots, it looks to play well with lighting. Can't wait to see it in the metal


----------



## dayandnight

tunadubby said:


> I think so too! Was worried from stock photo that the texture might appear flat. But from these live shots, it looks to play well with lighting. Can't wait to see it in the metal


If only you posted it earlier I would have considered trying to purchase it. The peacock
Version got me hooked on Grand seiko. bad timing..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

Dang... dat fugly


----------



## ten13th

GS typically release 3+ GMT Hi-beat LE a year. There will always be something newer and potentially nicer looking then what is available now. Better to live in the present than the uncertainty of future.



dayandnight said:


> If only you posted it earlier I would have considered trying to purchase it. The peacock
> Version got me hooked on Grand seiko. bad timing..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tunadubby

dayandnight said:


> If only you posted it earlier I would have considered trying to purchase it. The peacock
> Version got me hooked on Grand seiko. bad timing..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Peacock is even more dashing. I have a hard time choosing between the two myself. Congrats on the Peacock!


----------



## T1meout

What bugs me is that they would limit this release to Asia. For a brand that's trying to expand internationally, IMHO most if not all models should be made available to the public everywhere. Availability of a 250 piece LE watch shouldn't only be limited to the Asian market.

The Kasuri is a beautiful watch to behold.


----------



## Mirabello1

A beautiful watch, just mesmerizing to look at

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

Definitely looks better with real pictures. Dam seiko needs to up their game on their promotional materials!

Too many limited editions coming out...


----------



## tunadubby

Here is a live shot and a macro of the dial.















One very cool detail is the brushed surface on the hour markers. This isn't unique to this model, but also isn't a shared trait across all SBGJ line. The brushe hour marker does help contrast against the Kasuri dial and improves readability.

(the above pictures and information are from watchviews.com)


----------



## dayandnight

Has this watch been released ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tunadubby

Yes. Just released. I am getting mine later in the day actually.


----------



## dayandnight

tunadubby said:


> Yes. Just released. I am getting mine later in the day actually.


Grats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillC310

Really nice. I've always been a fan of GMT's.


----------



## Ducati_Fiend

Interesting, I do love blue dials but not sure about this one.


----------



## Y08140

A real first world problem, I have access to both 227 and 225 and at the same (great) price.

The 225 seems more versatile, clean and can be worn daily. It looks dark blue from a distance and the detail pops up only under light it seems. And I have a weakness for blue dials. The fact it’s even rarer than the peacock may mean something.

The 227 makes my heart flutter, I’ve never seen such a dial, it’s like an AP tapisserie on steroids! It’s abit milgaussy-like as well and definitely a conversation starter, what a whack color combination! Only problem is it may not be that suited for daily wear.

Thoughts ?


----------



## tunadubby

Y08140 said:


> A real first world problem, I have access to both 227 and 225 and at the same (great) price.
> 
> The 225 seems more versatile, clean and can be worn daily. It looks dark blue from a distance and the detail pops up only under light it seems. And I have a weakness for blue dials. The fact it's even rarer than the peacock may mean something.
> 
> The 227 makes my heart flutter, I've never seen such a dial, it's like an AP tapisserie on steroids! It's abit milgaussy-like as well and definitely a conversation starter, what a whack color combination! Only problem is it may not be that suited for daily wear.
> 
> Thoughts ?


Among the spectrum of watch offerings across brands, the peacock is undoubtedly more unique with its dashing and tasteful dial. Moreover, passion triumphs all. Throw everything out the window if peacock makes your thump faster and the Kasuri doesn't.

However, your last assessment "may not be that suited for daily wearer" is precisely what ultimately made me go for the Kasuri. I dress conservatively, between charcoal, slate, and navy (in various materials and textures, however). So there is really no place in my wardrobe for the peacock, as beautiful it is.

The understated 225 is not going to turn heads from a distance. But I , as the wearer, gets to appreciate its restrained and subtle beauty from up close. The watch was a love at first sight for me. And my passion for it has grown since being on my wrist. At the end of the day, it's passion that counts.

Hope this helps!


----------



## tunadubby

Ducati_Fiend said:


> Interesting, I do love blue dials but not sure about this one.


Definitely not for everyone, and that's ok!


----------



## Y08140

Yea. I hear you on the dial, I’m 80% leaning towards the peacock. 

It’s great how some people lament GS is conservative and boring, then they answer with this.


----------



## bluedialer

tunadubby said:


> Among the spectrum of watch offerings across brands, the peacock is undoubtedly more unique with its dashing and tasteful dial. Moreover, passion triumphs all. Throw everything out the window if peacock makes your thump faster and the Kasuri doesn't.
> 
> However, your last assessment "may not be that suited for daily wearer" is precisely what ultimately made me go for the Kasuri. I dress conservatively, between charcoal, slate, and navy (in various materials and textures, however). So there is really no place in my wardrobe for the peacock, as beautiful it is.
> 
> The understated 225 is not going to turn heads from a distance. But I , as the wearer, gets to appreciate its restrained and subtle beauty from up close. The watch was a love at first sight for me. And my passion for it has grown since being on my wrist. At the end of the day, it's passion that counts.
> 
> Hope this helps!


So tunadubby, I can see you haven't posted much on WUS, but are you gonna post some pics or what? Pics or it's not true!


----------



## tunadubby

bluedialer said:


> So tunadubby, I can see you haven't posted much on WUS, but are you gonna post some pics or what? Pics or it's not true!


I am no good with iPhone camera. Hesitant to post this because it doesn't do the watch justice. Promise to follow up with proper shots when I return from Asia.


----------



## bluedialer

Looks awesome!


----------



## dayandnight

tunadubby said:


> I am no good with iPhone camera. Hesitant to post this because it doesn't do the watch justice. Promise to follow up with proper shots when I return from Asia.
> 
> View attachment 12717815


Speechless... oh wait...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1

*The Elusive "Kasuri" SBGJ 225, Asia LE 250pcs*

Apologies...was not aware of the sub forum specific rules and guidelines.


----------



## At4rax

hooooly. what a beautiful dial. I like this one a lot better than the peacock. I also think the background story adds more character to the watch


----------



## vpeltola

There's one available in Chrono24. Any experience from the seller?

https://www.chrono24.fi/seiko/grand-seiko-sbgj225-asia-limited-edition--id7316123.htm


----------



## vpeltola

There's one available in Chrono24. Any experience from the seller?

https://www.chrono24.fi/seiko/grand-seiko-sbgj225-asia-limited-edition--id7316123.htm


----------



## omega__1

*The Elusive "Kasuri" SBGJ 225, Asia LE 250pcs*

For what it's worth, here's another cellphone pic. Not great quality but it gives you another data point. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

tunadubby said:


> I am no good with iPhone camera. Hesitant to post this because it doesn't do the watch justice. Promise to follow up with proper shots when I return from Asia.
> 
> View attachment 12717815


Looks fantastic

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

What I would really like to see is a titanium cased version of this watch next time they do a LE.


----------



## bluedialer

Yes why not? They already have made titanium 44GS case SBGJ... But the dull finish teak like dials offered have not done them much justice.


----------



## Milehigh981

wow.. that is beautiful!


----------



## tunadubby

Long overdue, but a wrist shot...

More to come in 2018


----------



## zuiko

tunadubby said:


> Long overdue, but a wrist shot...
> 
> More to come in 2018


Stunning!

Looks very holographic and reminds me of high tech silicon processor etching. Very cool. Wear it in good health.


----------



## panda-R

still think this is a lovely piece. Wish we could get more pics of it! Might have to try and get my hands on one sooner or later.


----------



## tunadubby

Happy New Year! Here is a more accurate portrayal of the dial under natural light


----------



## zuiko

Looks fantastic in sunlight.


----------



## panda-R

zuiko said:


> Looks fantastic in sunlight.
> 
> View attachment 12772407


What am I look at? It looks cool though!


----------



## ten13th

panda-R said:


> What am I look at? It looks cool though!


Microchips on silicon wafer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## panda-R

ten13th said:


> Microchips on silicon wafer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Mmmmm wafer. Thanks for this!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

Anyone know what the MSRP was on this watch?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1

*The Elusive "Kasuri" SBGJ 225, Asia LE 250pcs*

http://www.grand-seiko.tw/product.php?id=51

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

*Re: The Elusive "Kasuri" SBGJ 225, Asia LE 250pcs*



omega__1 said:


> http://www.grand-seiko.tw/product.php?id=51
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1

Picked this one up today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murokello

Very nice dial. The yellow GMT hand matches nicely with the blue dial.


----------



## tunadubby

omega__1 said:


> Picked this one up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huge congrats! Welcome to the club! 2/250


----------



## omega__1

tunadubby said:


> Huge congrats! Welcome to the club! 2/250


Thanks! I "picked it up" but it was a gift for my father so actually he's the one who is 2/250 now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight

Grats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Horology

Tough to say is this cooler than the Peacock?


----------



## tunadubby

Henry Horology said:


> Tough to say is this cooler than the Peacock?


Some will prefer the Peacock due to its dashing good looks. I voted for the Kasuri because it is elegantly understated.


----------



## omega__1




----------



## panda-R

omega__1 said:


> View attachment 12800159
> View attachment 12800161
> View attachment 12800163
> View attachment 12800165
> View attachment 12800167


My blue dial friend!

Now I'm itching to get one of these again... Ugh... Must resist..

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tunadubby

@omega__1 : those are some gorgeous photos!!!!


----------



## omega__1

tunadubby said:


> @omega__1 : those are some gorgeous photos!!!!


Thanks! I bought some extension tubes years ago and never really spent too much time using them and the new watches have given me a reason to play around with them again. My family thinks I've gone off the deep end though.


----------



## mike_right

OH MY GOOD! It is just amazing!
Thanks for that awesome pictures!


----------



## SISL

Quick question. When people compare this model with the peacock, do they give any importance to the difference in the number of units (250 vs 700 IIRC)?

(GS newbie here... )


----------



## Y08140

I would think the dials are different enough to noticeably want one over the other, regardless of production numbers. I chose the peacock over the kasuri when I had both accessible to me, at least.

If the dials were similar I would imagine more people springing for the rarer one. The issue with GS is that I notice most people keep theirs instead of flipping it, therefore most collectors probably place greater emphasis on desirability rather than production numbers; which may or may not indicate better resell, I may be wrong though!


----------



## dayandnight

jdelage said:


> Quick question. When people compare this model with the peacock, do they give any importance to the difference in the number of units (250 vs 700 IIRC)?
> 
> (GS newbie here... )


I wouldn't put that much importance in the number of units. 
I went for the green because of how it looks.
That would be a personal preference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tunadubby

jdelage said:


> Quick question. When people compare this model with the peacock, do they give any importance to the difference in the number of units (250 vs 700 IIRC)?
> 
> (GS newbie here... )


It's my humble opinion that one should always buy the watch that speaks to him most, regardless of production numbers.

As of right now, I do think that market demand in the US for the Peacock is stronger than the Kasuri, mostly because GS and its US retailers spent a considerable amount of money and effort advertising the Peacock in the US, while there is no incentive to do so for the Kasuri since it can't be sold in the US. Moreover, Asian retailers tend to be way less aggressive in E-marketing. Therefore many more US collectors know of the Peacock and can view many beautiful photos of it on the internet, while the Kasuri really is unknown and unrecognized outside of this thread.

In the long run, I think both the Peacock and the Kasuri will be hard to find. The more limited production numbers of the Kasuri won't necessarily mean that prices will be higher, but it will most likely mean that the Kasuri will be harder to find in a few years (especially outside of Asia). Afterall, 250 is significantly fewer than 700.

Lastly, I just want to reiterate once again that passion trumps perceived desirability, either due to demand or supply. Good fortune hunting these two beauties!


----------



## SISL

Could someone explain to me why this watch is not visible on the .jp site? (Not that I mind the Taiwan site; I'm just curious.)

Also - does anyone know about the Clemiko shop?


----------



## tunadubby

jdelage said:


> Could someone explain to me why this watch is not visible on the .jp site? (Not that I mind the Taiwan site; I'm just curious.)
> 
> Also - does anyone know about the Clemiko shop?


It's because it's available only in Asia ex Japan, e.g. Taiwan, Korea, Hong Kong, Singapore, and other Southeast Asian Countries.

I have had no experience dealing with Clemiko. However, I did steal a few pictures from them and posted here


----------

